# 2010 R15 Plus Livery Proposal from Cars-Art



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We all know Audi tests its prototypes in bare skin carbon fiber trim though always comes painted with red and silver factory livery when race day finally arrives. We also know those liveries tend to evolve from year to year, so just what the 2010 R15 plus will look like when it shows up for its first race remains to be seen.
In lieu of this the French Cars-Art blog has taken their own stab at the paint scheme, overlaying their own work on one of the few official R15 plus photos to be released by Audi Sport.
















We did our own 2010 take based on last year's R15 within the context of Forza Motorsport 3 on our Xbox a few months ago too. 
Check out more after the first jump and more shots of our design after the second. Thanks Tommy for the tip.
* Full Story - Cars-Art Blog *
* Fourtitude 2010 R15 Proposal via Forza 3 Video Game *


----------

